# Alan rare plant Man...



## GHNelson (12 Jun 2013)

Just like to say thanks to Alan for his superb rare plants.
Alas Alan and his family is moving back to his home land...which is our loss.
I wish him a safe journey and keep well.
I'm sure he will browse the forum occasionally.
Best wishes on behalf of the ukaps gang.
hoggie


----------



## killi69 (22 Jun 2013)

Agree with Hoggie. It is a real shame Alan had to go back and it is indeed a loss for ukaps.

Thank you Alan for all plants you have given me and made available to other members here. I hope you will keep us updated when you have settled in.

Andre


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jul 2013)

Have a look here: Important announcement - Rare plants from Alan | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------

